# The ride



## couldabeenmine14.9 (Mar 24, 2004)

What do you think?


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Its flashy, the rims are a little big for my taste but I like the color of the car. The tail lights arent exactly my favorite either. Looks like you have put a lot of work into the car though.


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

couldabeenmine14.9 said:


> What do you think?


I'm torn between the white-painted cowl. I'm not sure if I like it or if I don't. But for the rest of the car.... it's freakin' sweet. 

Welcome to Sickville, population YOU! :thumbup: :thumbup: Now we just need more pics.


----------



## couldabeenmine14.9 (Mar 24, 2004)

Acceler8ter said:


> I'm torn between the white-painted cowl. I'm not sure if I like it or if I don't. But for the rest of the car.... it's freakin' sweet.
> 
> Welcome to Sickville, population YOU! :thumbup: :thumbup: Now we just need more pics.


Yeah I know the hood looks white but it is actually silver. It was a very sunny day when I took these pics.

check out this site http://www.kaoticimpulse.com/marcussentra.htm


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

definately a nice car bro, actually it is really nice... also nice to see that you are hittin up the boards.


----------



## couldabeenmine14.9 (Mar 24, 2004)

Yeah I figured I should try and get to know everyone.
Lot of good peeps out there.
Thanks for the comments


----------



## orochipower1118 (Jan 19, 2004)

hot kit, looks familiar, what is it? jk 
yeah looks really nice


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

orochipower1118 said:


> yeah looks really rice


I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks so.


----------



## orochipower1118 (Jan 19, 2004)

FadedKM83 said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks so.


hahahhahahahaha



but no really i like it


----------



## couldabeenmine14.9 (Mar 24, 2004)

It may be rice but it is nice rice  :cheers:


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice B15

Any interior/motor shots?


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

I wouldn't call it rice. It looks tastefully done thus far.

I've been wondering with all these aftermarket hoods I've been seeing. What is that on the hood just above the headlights. They look like little blisters- or is it just a slight glare?

I'm def. feeling those rims though. 
Now what about the engine?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

1CLNB14 said:


> Nice B15
> 
> Any interior/motor shots?



I was gonna ask if he just sat on 5 gallon buckets upside down and could only roll the car downhill 

I'm not sure about the exterior silver paint either, doesn't seem to match anything else.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

I like it. Especially the ICE. more shots of the trunk, and some engine bay shots man!.


----------



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

i usually dont dig body kits and stuff... but i think you made it look pretty good on your car. your rims are pretty hot too.


----------



## jobeken (Oct 3, 2005)

Me too. I really never liked big body kits or chrome wheels on anything except on a luxury car or truck. However you made it look pretty damn good and paid the money to make sure it looks good. I hate cheap a$$ body kits!!!!! Yours is tight though. :thumbup:


----------



## masternater013 (Oct 19, 2005)

very clean. love the wheels


----------



## SilentTread1 (Oct 17, 2005)

Looks like you put alot of work in, good job :thumbup:


----------



## couldabeenmine14.9 (Mar 24, 2004)

I really don't have anything done to the interior of the car. Just the stock interior. Just kept it clean.
As far as engine mods are concerned I have i/h/e midpipe by HP autoworks, hondata gasket, ground wiring kit, optima yellow top battery, Nimso fstb, UR racing pulley.
Here is a shot of the engine bay


----------



## couldabeenmine14.9 (Mar 24, 2004)

Neva2wicked said:


> I wouldn't call it rice. It looks tastefully done thus far.
> 
> I've been wondering with all these aftermarket hoods I've been seeing. What is that on the hood just above the headlights. They look like little blisters- or is it just a slight glare?
> 
> ...


Its the carbon fiber showing underneath about 5 new coats of clear. When that hood gets waxed really good you can really see the carbon fiber underneath.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice clean engine bay.
Looking good, keep it up!


----------

